# Cabinet #3 (sink)



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Got a good start on my next cabinet. This one is for the sink. 

Have a question for you other cabinet makers, pro's and hobbyist, that use pocket holes. Do you bother to plug all the holes, or just the ones that will show with the final installation. Which I don't think I had to many, if any, that would have showed. I think just the ones on my doors (door frames) show, with the doors open.

I guess if you were hired by someone, you would want to plug most of them. But say, like for this instance, I'm building these cabinets for myself, would you plug all of them, or just the ones that might show when they are installed?


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Lee, 
I'm not a csbinet maker and I'm not an experienced woodworker, but if were me, and I had elected to leave the holes unpluged, in time it would begin to bother me because I would know that I had not done the best that I could. 'this is marveliously philosphoical of course, it just has to do with how we are made up. Some folks are a stickler for detail and others aren't, neither one is right or wrong. I know that when I was doing video projection and would leave a detail undone that I could have fixed, it bothered me everytime I thought of if and I'm finding that I feel the same way now with my new found interest in woodworking. As I often say, my expectations far exceed my skill so far. I guess that in regard to your question, it depends on your expectaations of your work, nowbody will ever know but you, and that, to me, is imortant. 

Jerry Bowen
Colorado City, TX


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I made built-in bookcases for my living room using pocket holes and just filled in the ones that showed. I planned it so most of the pocket holes were hidden. The only ones that would show were under the shelves so those were filled. I didn't have much success with the Kreg pocket hole fillers so I used wood putty that could be sanded flush. Since my project was painted, the fill doesn't show. Someday I may try a 'fine furniture' type project where all the joints fit perfectly. Until then I enjoy being able to cover loose joints with caulk and wood putty. :laugh:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Lee,

I am one of the brigade to leave the pocket holes exposed.

If I was concerned that the holes could be seen, I would try and use another type of joint. (dowels or biscuits)


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Jerry, I'm the same way about certain things. For example, one of the small drawers on my drawer cabinet, didn't close all the way on the right side of the drawer and all though it was only slight, it bugged me. My wife, my son, everyone who saw it, said leave it alone, it's no big deal. And because of the position of this cabinet, no one would really see it. But it bugged the hell out of me, untill I finally fixed it. But as for these pocket holes, I know no one but I will ever see them. I don't ever plan on selling my house, and these cabinets should last the rest of my life. So if someone down the road, tears apart the kitchen, and see's I left exposed holes, so be it! LOL So I'm leaning towards agreeing with Oliver and James, and leaving them exposed. Which, so far the only ones that I'm leaving exposed are on the outside of this cabinet. To the left, the corner cabinet will butt up to it, and to the right, the diswasher. I may do the ones on the dishwaser side, just so a service man, doesn't see them when he pulls it out!

Oliver, I also had trouble with the plugs. But I found out that if I cut off about 3/16ths off of the big end, they will go far enough in the hole to just have a tad sticking out, leaving it to sand flush with the wood.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Lee, I just built a kitchen cabinet and used pocket screws in it. No, I did not fill the holes that are hidden. It would be a lot of work with no real gain!

Yes, I know it and my wife knows it(she helped install the cabinet!) We are both VERY happy with the result!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

The only time I would fill in the holes would be for those I could see. When I have filled them in I have used Durham water putty and then painted over them. You can make plugs or buy them if you want to.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Duane and Art. I have also decided, with all y'alls help, to leave the hidden ones open. I've got many other things to keep me up at night, besides holes that I won't see after they are installed!! ;o)


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like your getting the hang of things Lee  I bet your spending more time doing and less time thinking about it...

as for the exposed pockets, I'm of the opinion, outta sight, outta mind when doing for myself, but if for someone else,,,I go ahead and put em in...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bill, and yes as the cabinets come and go, I'm getting more confident, and things are getting done faster. And as far as the plugs, that was pretty much how I felt from the get go. Just wanted to see if most felt that way too. If I were making these cabinets for a paying customer, I might not want it to look like swiss cheese, and so plug them all.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Lee,

I work in a cabinet making factory and the rule of thumb is: "if it's not visible and not structural, leave it alone." You might be surprised how much rubbish gets through a professional workshop, but by the time it is installed it makes absolutely no difference. On the other hand, there are some other things that we keep doing until they are right. One set of drawer fronts I was working on today, it was the third time they had been recut because of one problem or another.

Personally, I wouldn't fill in any pocket holes that aren't visible as this will make future maintenance (if required) a lot easier.

Darryl


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Darryl, I also thought of that in the pro's of not filling those in. Thanks!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Tip out doors, complete*

Tip out doors and temporary installation complete. Hinges worked better then I first thought. When I first mounted the hinges on the face frame, when I pulled out on the hinges, they didn't feel like they would snap the door in good and tight. Boy was I wrong... After installing the door, those suckers close good. Don't get your finger in the way!! 

Going to eat some lunch and then start on the big doors.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jerry; go to an auction. Look at the old, high quality dining room tables and china cabinets. Now look at the hidden surfaces, underside and back. Unseen = unfinished.
As far as I can gather, it's always been that way. Same for drawer sides and cabinet drawer housings. Usually not even stained. I don't think it was ever about pride of workmanship, but rather a pragmatic approach to cabinet making as a business.
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Moving along well, Lee.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

It is James. I'll have the two doors finished tomorrow, and all I've have on #3 is to stain and poly. Then I start with the smaller upper cabinets!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Now to just plugging the pocket holes on the inside of the doors, stain and poly. 

I did a little neat feature I'm going to really like in the future, and when installing this cabinet. The middle part of the face frame, for the big doors, is easily removed. I added a piece of 1/4" ply to both the top and the bottom of that center rail. I built a small "shoe" for the bottom section to fit in, and then the top section has one screw in it, holding it in place. 

If you do your own plumbing, as I do (with the simple stuff) I've always hated having that center piece in the way. It's bad enough you have to lay in there to do some work, but then you have that center piece in your back or side. Not with this cabinet!! I'v added some strength to the span of the cabinet (upper horizontal face frame), by screwing a 1/4"x2" piece of aluminum across the back of the face frame. Screwed it in many places. I put most of my 200+ lbs of wait on it, before I added any doors, and the face frame doesn't flex a bit. I was originally going to just screw that center piece to one of the doors, but opted for this instead.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Good looking cabinet. I like your idea of a removable center stile on the vanity. As far as the pocket holes, I don't know of a single shop that fills in the holes on the backside of their faceplates. In many older pieces of furniture you will often find the wood is still rough-cut on the hidden sides like drawer bottoms and backs.


----------



## Blhutchens (Jul 5, 2012)

I would plug the visible ones. They look kinda cool.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Great job Lee! Coming right along.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

That's what I'm going to do Brent, since that's what the majority says!! ;o) 

Thanks George!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*#3 finished!*

Installed the all the hardware, except the handles, back on and it's ready to go to storage!! The pictures really don't do it justice.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Doing a great job so far, Lee.

Must be satisfying to achieve so much.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

It is James! Be even more satisfied when its DONE!! LOL


----------

